# General iPod Question



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

I just got a new 30GB iPod for Christmas, and so far I am totally impressed. So far I have found only flaw, and that is that the buttons don't light up. I have gotten used to it, but can't help but wonder if there is some setting I am not finding. Can anyone help me?


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: General iPod Question (fife78)*

I don't think they are supposed too. Mine don't


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: General iPod Question (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

fantastic


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: General iPod Question (fife78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fife78* »_fantastic









they only lit up on the older 3rd gen models, but honestly once you get used to how the user interface works you'll be able to select what you need with out even looking at the control wheel


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: General iPod Question (VReihenmotor6)*

Yah, I am slowly getting used to it. It just kinda sucks that for all the money paid, they forgot a simple feature.


----------

